# Some Of Today's Adventures...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Yee Haw !!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

You could have washed that away with a jetter. No need in making that much of a mess.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> You could have washed that away with a jetter. No need in making that much of a mess.


You could have flooded out the basement with a jetter before it got through that.

Full lines close to pouring out into the finished part of a basement are no place for a jetter.

If we had outside clean outs, no basements and warm weather I would buy a jetter. It's just not that way.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> You could have washed that away with a jetter. No need in making that much of a mess.




Here we go again bringing talk of water toys into my thread.... :whistling2:

There is going to be some mess with an above grade cleanout and those kind of roots in a 6" line :blink: This part (pictured) of the root mass was around 6' long and the main root was around a 1/2" thick.

House sat unoccupied for 15 years then an elderly man occupied the house for the last several months.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Couldn't hit it from the back?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Shoulda used a drum machine.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Shoulda used a drum machine.



My 300 would have only tickled this one. I don't own a heavy duty drum machine. I hate above grade cleanouts


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Couldn't hit it from the back?



Nope, did I say that I hate above grade cleanouts


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Cleaning the cables is not fun. Assuming that you do clean them.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like the drill ate well. I miss fighting stuff like that with a drum. Oh well different tools can make things easier. But I felt like a skilled artisan using a drum, me and the machine, a virtual symbiotic relationship, 

Then I'd have to get the monster out of the basement, that just wasnt so pretty


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Cleaning the cables is not fun. Assuming that you do clean them.



Yes all debris is removed after each job. Not very fun with the sectional cables :no: 

I can't believe I got that 6' root mass pulled back through the 4" section of sewer all in one piece. It took some wiggling & jiggling, it was very stiff.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

fixitright said:


> You could have flooded out the basement with a jetter before it got through that.
> 
> Full lines close to pouring out into the finished part of a basement are no place for a jetter.
> 
> If we had outside clean outs, no basements and warm weather I would buy a jetter. It's just not that way.




It was a joke...............................................:blink:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

fixitright said:


> You could have flooded out the basement with a jetter before it got through that. Full lines close to pouring out into the finished part of a basement are no place for a jetter. If we had outside clean outs, no basements and warm weather I would buy a jetter. It's just not that way.


A true Jetter operator can jet a fully plugged line without overflowing


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> A true Jetter operator can jet a fully plugged line without overflowing




How ? The 6" line was 100% full and PACKED with roots.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Good job AT!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

fixitright said:


> You could have flooded out the basement with a jetter before it got through that.
> 
> Full lines close to pouring out into the finished part of a basement are no place for a jetter.
> 
> If we had outside clean outs, no basements and warm weather I would buy a jetter. It's just not that way.


Actually I have flooded out a finished basement. Multiple drain cable attempts by other companies had failed and with a house completely shut down for days the owner made the call to jet the problem away. Messy? Of course, but they were functional that night, the jetter cleared the pipe.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> How ? The 6" line was 100% full and PACKED with roots.


A small hose to break through with a shop vac controlling the backwash (and a jetter remote control). Once the small hose has broken through it's all downhill from there. :whistling2:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Good job AT!




Since you guys poked fun at my "strongest root in the universe" root mass I figured I'd snap a few pic's of this one.

The smaller "strongest root in the universe" root mass was actually much stronger than this one. 

This one was more of a PITA to remove but the other had stronger
roots.

Sometimes size doesn't matter.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> A small hose to break through with a shop vac controlling the backwash (and a jetter remote control). Once the small hose has broken through it's all downhill from there. :whistling2:




Yes but by definition the line would still be "overflowing" :whistling2:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Good job AT!




I know that was most likely sarcasm :laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice! The amount of dirt concerns me a bit. What's the history of the line? Not everytime, but there could be a pretty good break in the line. Did you get to sell a camera?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You could've added a few things to the fitting arrangement that would've brought the cable back clean. 

And I'm not talking about jetting.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> I know that was most likely sarcasm :laughing:



You are mistaken. Cable work ain't easy and you handled like a pro. The "strong root" thread was full of sarcasm, but even you must admit you brought at least a portion of it on yourself. It's all in good fun to me and I hope you took it as such.

In general I am not one to pizz on another man's hard work. My approach to that particular job on that particular day would be irrelevant because I wasn't there, you were.

Customer had a problem and gave you money to successfully make it go away. That's a good job in my book AT!

No sarcasm, all respect.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> You are mistaken. Cable work ain't easy and you handled like a pro. The "strong root" thread was full of sarcasm, but even you must admit you brought at least a portion of it on yourself. It's all in good fun to me and I hope you took it as such.
> 
> In general I am not one to pizz on another man's hard work. My approach to that particular job on that particular day would be irrelevant because I wasn't there, you were.
> 
> ...




Well thank you :thumbup:

I know it would have been cleaner if I had added a pipe contraption on the end of the cleanout but then the job would have been harder as the Eel cable would have been catching/jumping around, wanting to pull in on the edge of the fitting all the time. It wasn't an easy job the way it was.

The guy wanted no extra's, no camera & no expansion blades. I'm sure the line had severe issues in at least 2 spots.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

What machine did you use?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> What machine did you use?




Makita DS4011.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> Makita DS4011.


Yeah. Thanks


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank god all the fighting is over! Free hugs for everyone! Lol. Really though, that is pretty impressive that its in one piece. Nice job.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you like the paddle trigger makita better than the hole hawg setup? I've never thought to try one. We have a couple around for mixer drills. I run a super hawg on mine.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

PPRI said:


> Do you like the paddle trigger makita better than the hole hawg setup? I've never thought to try one. We have a couple around for mixer drills. I run a super hawg on mine.




Hell yes, I love the rocker switch plus the drill only weights in at around 6lbs and turns at 600rpm. 

I've tried both the Milwaukee & Dewalt only to unload them on Craigslist. Too heavy, awkward & slow.

Going on 2 years of heavy use with mine with a brand new backup ready to roll when this one craps out.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

The super hawg is like 800 rpm on low I think and 1750 on high. I just don't like the reverse switch location. It feels super safe to me with the long extension handle propped on my hip it would have to bind like crazy and actually push my whole body before it twisted my arm.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

PPRI said:


> The super hawg is like 800 rpm on low I think and 1750 on high. I just don't like the reverse switch location. It feels super safe to me with the long extension handle propped on my hip it would have to bind like crazy and actually push my whole body before it twisted my arm.




Yes to each his own. The 2 models I had only spun 300/450 rpm and were twice the weight.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh I'm not knocking your setup. In fact I threw one of my makita drills in the truck last night. I'm gonna use it on the next call. It would be way smaller than my super hawg and the rocker switch would be sweet. I just like the safety assurance of the super hawgs long side handle.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Of course I may use the jetter on the next job. Ha.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

PPRI said:


> Oh I'm not knocking your setup. In fact I threw one of my makita drills in the truck last night. I'm gonna use it on the next call. It would be way smaller than my super hawg and the rocker switch would be sweet. I just like the safety assurance of the super hawgs long side handle.




I didn't think you were knocking it, just saying... some swear by other drills that I think suck.

I run the bitc* handle on my Makita too. The rocker switch is great for quick forward & reverse all at just over 6lbs.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Shoulda used a drum machine.


Uh, no. just no.


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey AT ,whats your current dreel setup? the cable arrangement you have ? Ive been really interested in getting a setup of my own since i do alot of roof vent and limited access stuff. BUT i havent pulled the triggger cause im not entirely sure on the exact setup i would need, i know i need the drill adapter, and i would need about 130' of cable to handle most the jobs around here mainly 4 inch cast iron and abs, but i dont know what size inner core to get and what length sections that would be best. I really like the idea of the easy transport and root cutting ability. Currently at work im using a 1065 with 150' of 11/16IC for my mainline setup . And that thing is a goddamn beast. oh and our us jetter tow jet. Plus if i buy the dreel setup i already have a super hawg so Id only need the cables and a good selection of heads for it. and it would be mine to take with me once i go on my own in about 4to8 months (hopefully)


----------

